# share current displays



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

These next few photos are a representation of some of my better stuff. I don't have enuff  display room so, bottles come out for a time then get packed away to make room for some others. They change every few months. (I got ADD and terrible memory) so its like Christmas all the time at mi casa. LOL
 Be well my friends,
 Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

A few cures and whiskeys.... Same thing, don't ya think?


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

Bitters and whiskeys and cures , oh my


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

I gotta dust again


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

Some nice flasks


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

New York City and Newark and Elizabeth cities represented here.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

Somehow I goofed on one of my uploads ... Here's a repost


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice stuff Fred, you can make them up to 200kb so larger pics would be great....


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

Fred here's a easy way to resize your pics, if you have the 'PAINT' program on your computer.

 1 - Open up the folder with the pic you want to resize and 'right click' on the pic you want to resize
 2 - In the drop down window click on 'EDIT' and your pic should reopen in 'Paint'


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

3 - Your pic will open in 'PAINT' and at the top of the page click on 'IMAGE' and a dropdown window will open, click 'Resize/Skew'


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

4 - After you click 'RESIZE/SKEW' another drop down window will open and you can then resize the pic to a larger size, make sure to put the same % in both boxes so you don't skew your pic.


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

5 - Now click 'FILE' and a dropdown window will open, in that window click 'SAVE AS' and another window will open and click 'SAVE'.


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

Then close 'PAINT' and go back to your folder and scroll over pic to make sure it's under 200kb so it can be posted...


----------

